# Pedal on Parliament (Scotland)



## HJ (18 Mar 2012)

_Pedal on Parliament__, or PoP for short,__ was launched recently by (among others) some former and current members of Cyclechat! ... Magnatom & HJ_. It is a grass roots campaign for safer roads for all, with a mass ride on 28 April, from *The Meadows* in central Edinburgh to Holyrood, to hand over their petition to Members of the Scottish Parliament.

_The full manifesto can be accessed on the PoP website, here is a summary of the eight points:_

1) Proper funding for cycling
2) Design cycling into Scotland’s roads
3) Safer speeds where people live, work and play
4) Integrate cycling into local transport strategies
5) Sensible road traffic law and enforcement
6) Reduce the risk of HGVs to cyclists and pedestrians
7) A strategic and joined-up programme of road user training
8) Solid research on cycling to support policy-making

_PoP has the support of CTC (Scotland) and Mark Beaumont, who says he is hoping to join the ride (see this news article), and are currently recruiting other well-known faces._

_Come along, *bring your family*, and *spread the word*._

_If you can’t join in the ride, you can still support PoP via Twitter @popscotland, Facebook and sign the petition, so everybody can contribute! And you can contact the team via __hello@pedalonparliament.org_

_While the event is based in Scotland, there are some fresh and excellent ideas in the manifesto that could equally take off a wee bit further south!_

Proper investment in cycling will bring so much more than the expenditure put in, benefits will gradually be reflected in a changing, healthier population. We all know our natural resources are not infinite and we would be irresponsible not to think of ways of making them last, but cycling is hardly a hair-shirt option. Rather it is a joyous way to get about - but one that has become confined to a hardy few because of the conditions on our roads. From Kirkpatrick MacMillan onwards, Scotland has a long history of popular cycling which has been all but forgotten. We believe these times can come again and Scotland can once more be a beacon for the world.

_“Work as if you are in the early days of a better nation” _– Alasdair Gray

_“The great city is not the one that has highways, but one where a child on a tricycle or_
_bicycle can go safely everywhere.” – _Enrique Peñalosa


----------



## apb (4 Apr 2012)

Great!

What time are you going to start riding?
I'll be there with the family.


----------



## Telemark (5 Apr 2012)

Hello apb!

Great! It would be nice to meet fellow CCers in person - the question is how to recognise somebody among (hopefully) many hundreds of cyclists?
Meet from 2pm, ride starts 3pm ...       
The website now has the route and lots more information.

Mark Beaumont will be there ...

T


----------



## Cal44 (11 Apr 2012)

Unfortunately I cannot join in on this on the day but I think it is a great idea! Scotland and the rest of the UK could benefit greatly from more people cycling! From healthier population to cleaner air the list would be quite endless....too many short journeys in cars in this country and not enough awareness of safety for riders. I hope you have a very successful day and that a good dialogue can be opened with parliament if it has not been already.

Well done to all involved!


----------



## Telemark (11 Apr 2012)

Thanks Cal44! Hope you've signed the petition ...

T


----------

